# Knives Tried and Owned



## mikedtran (Jun 3, 2017)

I was just looking at my previous rotation and wanted to hear from everyone what knives they have tried/owned and still want to try.

*Wishlist/Waiting*
Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki
Ashi Hamano Honyaki
Mario
Hattori!!!

*Own* 
Wakui
Sugimoto
Shigefusa
Kato

*Handled*
Andy Billip
Robin Dalman
Don Nguyen
Mareko Maumasi
Cris Anderson
Ian Haburn


*Previously Owned:*
Kato Workhorse Petty - 180mm
Shigefusa Kitaeji Mukimono - 175mm 
Shigefusa Kitaeji NOS Yanagiba - 300mm
Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba - 210mm
Shigefusa Kasumi Gyuto - 180mm
Shigefusa KU Kogatana Single Bevel
Catcheside O-1 Gyuto - 240mm
DT ITK 52100 Gyuto - 240mm
JNS Kato Gyuto - 240mm
Shigefusa Kasumi 240mm Gyuto (50mm heel)
Maskage Yuki Gyuto - 210mm 
Shigefusa KU "Sanjo Made" Nakiri* - 165mm 
Shigefusa KU "Sanjo Made" Sickle Nakiri - 165mm
Shigefusa KU "Sanjo Made" Sword Nakiri - 165mm
Shigefusa Kitaeji Santoku - 165mm
Shigefusa Kitaeji Santoku - 167mm
Shigefusa Kitaeji Santoku - 168mm
Shigefusa Kitaeji Santoku - 172mm
Shigefusa Kitaeji Nakiri - 165mm
Shigefusa KU Santoku - 165mm
Shigefusa KU Nakiri - 165mm
Shigefusa KU Nakiri - 210mm 
Shigefusa Kasumi Gyuto - 210mm (47mm heel)
Guede Bread Knife - 210mm 
Tadafusa Petty - 165mm
Gonbei Petty - 150mm
Forgecraft 1st Edition Gyuto - 240mm 
Shigefusa KU Petty - 150mm


----------



## F-Flash (Jun 3, 2017)

Want to try:
-Raquin gyuto
-Munetoshi gyuto
-Misono dragon gyuto
-Kurosaki western R2 gyuto

Coming up:
-Tilman 250mm gyuto elmax (KS-like profile)


Previously owned:

-Kato kikuruyu gyuto, 240mm
-Shigefusa kasumi gyuto 240mm

Own:

-Raquin suji 400mm
-Toyama suji 270mm
-Shiro kamo gyuto 270mm
-Dalman gyuto 250mm
-Tanaka ginsan migaki gyuto 240mm (so much value for price!)
-Masamoto KS gyuto 240mm
-Toyama gyuto 240mm
-Kurosaki syousin chíku gyuto 210mm 
-Munetoshi slicer 210mm
-Catcheside mono O-1 gyuto 195mm
-Sugimoto -4030 cleaver
-Akifusa PM 180mm gyuto
-Ittinomon petty 150mm
-Fujiwara petty 150mm 
-Tojiro DP gyuto 300mm
-Tojiro DP western deba 240mm
-Tojiro DP honesuki 150mm
-Tojiro DP paring 90?mm


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 3, 2017)

Totally forgot I got a chance to try a raquin as well! And Tilman is definitely still on my radar!



F-Flash said:


> Want to try:
> -Raquin gyuto
> -Munetoshi gyuto
> -Misono dragon gyuto
> ...


----------



## zoze (Jun 3, 2017)

My current knives:
Jannis Scholz (Xerxes) Gyuto 250 / San Mai Damascus with sc125 core / Bog oak with puddle steel
Mario Ingoglia Gyuto 255 / XHP / Ironwood and Blackwood with musk ox spacer
Andy Billipp Gyuto 245 Western handle / 52100 / Ironwood
Michael Rader Gyuto 240 Western handle / W2 / Blackwood
Will Catcheside Gyuto 245 San Mai / 1.2442 carbon/historic iron / Zebrano and bog oak
Kato Gyuto 240 Western handle / Ringed gidgee
Watanabe Gyuto 240 Pro-Line / BlueSteel / Ho-Wood
Watanabe Mioroshi Deba 180 / Blue Steel / Ho-Wood
Dave Martell Nakiri 180 Western handle / O1 / black Buffalo horn
Tilman Leder Gyuto 250 Western handle / 1.2442 / white Ebony/ brass
Tilman Leder Gyuto 250 / Niolox / Ebony/ black Buffalo horn
Tilman Leder Gyuto 220 / Niolox / Amboyna burl
Tilman Leder Petty-Gyuto 150 Western handle / Niolox / Koa
Tilman Leder Sujihiki 310 / Niolox / Ebony/ black Buffalo horn
Tilman Leder Sujihiki 210 / Niolox / Ebony/ black Buffalo horn
Murray Carter Gyuto 220 / Hitachi white steel core laminated with stainless steel / Ironwood
Zwilling-Kramer Gyuto 200 Western handle/ 52100 / African blackwood
Tanaka Gyuto 210 Western handle / Damascus SG2 Powdered Steel / Ironwood
Tanaka Petty 150 Western handle / Damascus SG2 Powdered Steel / Black Micarta
Heji Mini Yanagiba 150 / Aogami 1 / magnolia
Shosui Takeda Ajikiri Ko-Deba 120 / AS / Ironwood-custom handle
Suisin Santoku 180 / Inox Honyak i / Ichi wood
Delbert Ealy Parer 75 / AEB-L / Ironwood
Delbert Ealy Parer 75 / AEB-L / Blackwood
Aoki Kawamuki 100 / Gingami3 / Ichi wood


Knives to come:
Mert Tansu, Raquin, WillC. (All gyutos)


To new homes:
Jin Mioroshi Deba 210 / High speed steel / ?
Kato Gyuto 240 Kikuryu / Ebony handle
Bill Burke Gyuto 250 Western handle / 52100 / Rosewood
Shosui Takeda Banno Bunka 170 / AS / Rosewood
Butch Harner Kiritsuke-Gyuto 240 / cpm154 / Olivewood
Zwilling-Kramer Gyuto 250 / 52100 / African blackwood
Stephan Fowler Gyuto 220 / 52100 / Maple burl
Marko Tsourkan Gyuto 225 / Damascus Steel (John Thomas)/Walnut
Marko Tsourkan Gyuto 240 Western handle / AEB-L / Cocobolo
Kagekiyo Gyuto 240 / BlueSteel / Lacquer
Dave Martell Gyuto 240 Western handle / O1 / Kauri


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 3, 2017)

zoze said:


> My current knives:
> Jannis Scholz (Xerxes) Gyuto 250 / San Mai Damascus with sc125 core / Bog oak with puddle steel



One of the nicest knives I've ever seen


----------



## YG420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Cool thread!

Current:

3x Kato kikuryu 240 gyuto
2x Kato damascus 240 gyuto
Kato damascus 210 gyuto 
Kato 300 yanagiba
Kato 270 suji
Kato 210 wh gyuto
Kato 210 std gyuto
Kato 180 petty
Kato 170 honesuki
Kato 80 parer
Konosuke B2 honyaki 240 gyuto
Yoshikazu Ikeda w2 honyaki 240 gyuto
JKI Kochi ku k-tip 240 gyuto
Masamoto ks 240 gyuto
Konosuke w1 240 gyuto
Catcheside catchy blue 235 gyuto
Itinomonn 210 ss gyuto
Shigefusa kitaeji 180 deba 
Munetoshi 170 butcher

Waitlist:

Maumasi 

Previous:
Toyama 210 gyuto
Konosuke hd2 western 270 gyuto
Konosuke w2 240 gyuto
Kikuichi tkc 270 gyuto
Masakage koishi 270 gyuto
Munetoshi 210 gyuto
Shigefusa kitaeji 240 gyuto
Shigefusa kasumi 240 gyuto
Shigefusa 150 petty
Kato wh 240 gyuto
Kato std 240 gyuto
Kato ku 180 nakiri
Devin Thomas itk 250 gyuto

Want:
Kato 210 kikuryu
Kato western

I may be missing some, but I think thats it.


----------



## Anton (Jun 3, 2017)

YG420 said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> Current:
> 
> ...



Fuk me 
That's a proper list 
3 kiku??? What's goes through your mind??


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 3, 2017)

@zoze "To new homes" means sold, or for sale?


----------



## valgard (Jun 3, 2017)

Your list is too sick! and has a lot of overlap with my want to try, which is much larger than my own/has owned lol.


zoze said:


> My current knives:
> Jannis Scholz (Xerxes) Gyuto 250 / San Mai Damascus with sc125 core / Bog oak with puddle steel
> Mario Ingoglia Gyuto 255 / XHP / Ironwood and Blackwood with musk ox spacer
> Andy Billipp Gyuto 245 Western handle / 52100 / Ironwood
> ...


----------



## K813zra (Jun 3, 2017)

Wish list:
Watanabe (165mm Santoku, 210mm sujihiki)

Previously owned:
Kurosaki KU (210mm Gyuto)
Tojiro DP (180mm Gyuto, 210mm Gyuto, 210mm petty, 165mm Santoku, 120mm petty)
Fujiwara FKM (180mm Gyuto, 240mm Sujihiki)
Fujiwara FKH (210mm Gyuto)
Suisin Western Inox (180mm Gyuto, 150mm petty, 80mm paring)
Masamoto VG (210mm Gyuto)
Tojiro W#2 (240mm gyuto, 210mm gyuto, 180mm gyuto, 120mm petty)
Masakage Mizu (165mm Santoku)
Gihei B#2 (165mm Santoku)

Own:
Watanabe (120mm petty)
Masakage Yuki (210mm Gyuto)
Gesshin Ginga W#2 (210mm Gyuto)
Tojiro W#2 (165mm Santoku)
Tojiro DP (270mm bread knife)


----------



## bkultra (Jun 3, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @zoze "To new homes" means sold, or for sale?



They are knives he has sold


----------



## panda (Jun 3, 2017)

What I've tried: Pretty much anything worth trying

What I want to try: Xerxes primus, hinoura white #1 but only if iron cladding version released, something made with tamahagane, ikeda honyaki


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2017)

Great thread! I'm going to sit down and make a list of the knives Ive owned. Might take a while.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 3, 2017)

Well, I've made over 200 sayas for my own personal knives, and didn't get into to that for several years after my rabbit hole venture. I'm not even going to begin to try and make a list, but it will be fun to see others.


----------



## Omega (Jun 3, 2017)

*Wishlist/Waiting*
Tatsuo Ikeda Honyaki
Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki
Ashi Hamano Honyaki
Shiraki Honyaki

*Procrastinating on, but want to try*
Toyama
Munetoshi gyuto
Heiji (carbon)

*Own*
Konosuke Fujiyama
Konosuke HD2
Kiyoshi Kato
Shigefusa
Masamoto KS
Keijiro Doi
Sukenari
Gengetsu
Terayasu Fujiwara
Masakage Koishi
Katsushige Anryu 
Munetoshi
Sakai Takayuki

@YG420 All those Kikuryu, and you still won't sell me one ;(((

@MikedTran I should probably PM you, but what did you use to take your pictures? They look so much better than anything I can pull out of my iPhone ;(


----------



## J_Style (Jun 3, 2017)

Own & Use
Sukenari 240 ginsan gyuto (my favorite profile)
Masakage Yuka bunka
Konosuke Hd2 240 gyuto
Shigefusa KU santoku
Moritaka KS 240 gyuto
Takeda 160 petty
Sabitier inox 180 petty

Previously Owned
Shigefusa 240 gyuto (d handle)
Shigefusa 240 gyuto (w custom handle)
Marko Tsourkan 150 petty (52100)
Devin Thomas 240 gyuto (Aebl)
Nora Knives 240 gyuto (m4 @67.5rc)
Delbert Ealy 240 gyuto (o-1)
Takeda 220 bunka
Konosuke Hd 270 suji 
Konosuke Fuji 240 gyuto (W#2)
Konosuke Fuji 240 gyuto (B#2)
Konosuke Hd2 270 gyuto (western)
Gesshin Ginga 240 gyuto (stainless)
Gesshin Ginga 180 petty (stainless)
Masakage Shimo nakari 
Shiro Kamo nakiri
Masakage Koishi 240 gyuto


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 4, 2017)

Omega said:


> @YG420 All those Kikuryu, and you still won't sell me one ;(((



That's because I'm ahead of you on the list irate1:




YG420 said:


> Cool thread!


You have an unlucky number of Katos, hope you can find a 210 kikuryu soon to take care of that 



mikedtran said:


> I was just looking at my previous rotation and wanted to hear from everyone what knives they have tried/owned and still want to try.



*Own*
See my profile, I think it's more or less up to date

*Previously owned*
Creep my "started by" posts on BST or threads where I complain of sellers remorse (Kato 240 kikuryu is a good one lol)

*want*
Everything 
But in all seriousness I cannot do that


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 4, 2017)

Waiting:
Bloodroot - 210 gyuto
The 9 - 240 gyuto
Kato - 270 gyuto

Wanting:
Ikeda Honyaki
Shiraki honyaki
Watanabe Honyaki
Genkai Masakuni Honyaki
Hiromoto Honyaki
Xerxes custom
Oatley
Ittetsu
Kochi
Gengetsu
Shiraki Akebono
Masamoto KS
Rader
Billip


Own:
Doi takobiki
Doi yanagiba
Konosuke Togo Reigou gyuto
Kato 210 gyuto
Kato 210 Damascus gyuto
Kato 240 Kurouchi gyuto
Xerxes Primus 230 gyuto
Shiraki 270 ginsanko gyuto
Wakui 270 gyuto
Tanaka 210 ironwood gyuto
Tanaka 240 B2 gyuto
Tanaka 210 ginsanko
Watanabe 150 petty
Kotetsu 150 petty
Teruyasu Fujiwara 195 gyuto

Owned
Shig 240 Kasumi gyuto 
Shig 270 gyuto
Shig 210 Kitaeji gyuto
Kato 240 WH
Tsukiji Masamoto 240 gyuto
Konosuke 240 HD2 gyuto
Konosuke 285 HD Sakura gyuto
Bryan Raquin 290 gyuto
Teruyasu Fujiwara 240 gyuto
Takeda 240 Sasanoha
Takeda 210 gyuto


----------



## YG420 (Jun 4, 2017)

Anton said:


> Fuk me
> That's a proper list
> 3 kiku??? What's goes through your mind??



Lol! Well, its my understanding that there were two versions of kikuryu that Maxim offered, one with the damascus pattern more visible and one with the pattern more subtle. I have two of the more visible patterned ones and one of them is brand new, kinda hoping to hold onto it to pass along to my kids when they get older, but thats many years from now.


----------



## YG420 (Jun 4, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> You have an unlucky number of Katos, hope you can find a 210 kikuryu soon to take care of that


I have my fingers crossed hehe!


----------



## YG420 (Jun 4, 2017)

@omega, see my reply to anton, but who knows, things can change. You may have to deal with aboynamedsuita one day tho lol.


----------



## Omega (Jun 4, 2017)

@YG420 haha, no it's alright man- I had a decent idea why you were hanging on to them. 

Though, come on- you can't sell to aboynamedsuita over me; he's Canadian. We need to keep those Katos in country ;D


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 4, 2017)

Waiting:

Dan P
Don N
Maumasi
Haburn
Tristen
BloodRoot
Radar 

People I bug all the time:

Robin Dalman

Current children:

Maumasi
Salem Strub
THOR's Hammer Mjolnir (for now)
Oatley '
OG Moritaka (retired)

Things I give up for this wait list:
Women
Life
Nice Dinners
Sanity


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 4, 2017)

You will not be disappointed in the Dan P. Best value I have gotten on a knife after wakui. 

Who is Tristen?



cheflivengood said:


> Waiting:
> 
> Dan P
> Don N
> ...


----------



## bkultra (Jun 4, 2017)

mikedtran said:


> Who is Tristen?



Tristone perhaps? (Typo)


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 4, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Tristone perhaps? (Typo)



Yes Typo

https://www.instagram.com/tristoneblades/


----------



## dmccurtis (Jun 4, 2017)

*Own*

Masamoto KS white #2 gyuto 240mm
Masamoto KS white #2 sujihiki 240mm
Mizuno Tanrenjo blue #2 gyuto 270mm
Monzaburo honyaki white #2 gyuto 240mm 
Kato JNS Workhorse gyuto 240mm
Konosuke Fujiyama white #2 gyuto 240mm
Konosuke Fujiyama blue #2 funayuki gyuto 240mm
Konosuke Fujiyama white #1 sujihiki 270mm
Heiji Swedish carbon gyuto 240mm
Shigefusa kurouchi Swedish carbon kurouchi kataba petty 150mm
Kanemasa SK4 petty 120mm
Kanemasa white #3 mukimono 180mm
Kikuichi white #2 deba 180mm
Kikuichi white #2 kamagata usuba 210mm
Mizuno Tanrenjo honyaki white #2 kamagata usuba 210mm
Yoshihiro white #2 yanagiba 300mm
Yoshihiro blue #2 kiritsuke 270mm
Yoshikane V2 wa-honesuki 170mm
Ikkanshi Tadatsuna white #2 no. 6 chukabocho 220mm
Sugimoto white #2 no. 6 chukabocho 220mm
CCK 1102 carbon chukabocho 230mm

*Sold*

Konosuke white #2 gyuto 270mm
Yoshihiro white #2 gyuto 270mm
Gesshin Ittetsu white #2 gyuto 240mm
Ajikataya white #2 gyuto 240mm

*Wishlist*

Masamoto HS honyaki white #2 gyuto 240/270mm
Masamoto KS white #2 petty 165mm
Mizuno Tanrenjo honyaki white #2 gyuto 240/270m
Sukenari honyaki white #1 gyuto 240
Mizuno Tanrenjo honyaki white #2 sakimaru takobiki 330mm


----------



## wind88 (Jun 4, 2017)

My list is shorter than most:

Own:

Tesshu honyaki gyuto 270mm b#2 (Shiraki)
Hiromoto honyaki gyuto 240mm w#2
Tanaka R2 Wa 240mm
Toyoma gyuto 240mm
Ashi Ginga petty 120mm w#2
CCK 1303
Shigefusa kitaeji gyuto Wa 240mm

Coming:

Takeda gyuto 210mm 
Takeda gyuto 240mm

Sold:

Kato 210mm WH gyuto
Konosuke HD gyuto 240mm
Konosuke HD petty 180mm

Want:
Honyaki gyuto from Ashi, Ikeda, Mizuno, and Watanabe
Shigefusa western gyuto
Kato gyuto 240
Tanaka R2 ironwood
+many others


----------



## Customfan (Jun 4, 2017)

You guys/gals own waaaay too many knives!

Just got the one Forschner! :tease:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 4, 2017)

YG420 said:


> @omega, see my reply to anton, but who knows, things can change. You may have to deal with aboynamedsuita one day tho lol.





Omega said:


> @YG420 haha, no it's alright man- I had a decent idea why you were hanging on to them.
> 
> Though, come on- you can't sell to aboynamedsuita over me; he's Canadian. We need to keep those Katos in country ;D



We'll have to see info have a KU gyuto that is missing from YG's list as trade bait 
But that said, with how the CAD/USD exchange rate has been I dunno how it'd work out


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 4, 2017)

Want:

-Some 240-270 (semi) stainless Gyuto with a small octagon handle - can't decide between Grand Chef Wa, Ashi, Aritsugu A type
-A 150 petty of the same style - should be thin.
-The longest, sharpest yanagi that is still in the $200 ish range - for pastry/gluten/raw seitan work. It seems such are plenty if willing to import from japan, scarce/costly in Europe.
-Another R2 or VG10 or SB1 180ish laser - Schanz slimline (but would need another handle), Shibata Kotetsu?
-A Takagi ... and the time and nerves for such a project 
-A heavier, definitely shinogi-lined nakiri - Watanabe, Kamo, Takeda?
-Another stainless Ko-Deba/Ajikiri as a travel knife
-A thin Kamo
-A Takamura Chromax
-A plain, white steel Mukimono - Watanabe? Sakai Takayuki?
-A yakushika cleaver just for the lulz (I do not hunt)

Now how to fight the understanding I can do with what I have anyway?


----------



## inzite (Jun 4, 2017)

lol for me its just things i have bought since i still have them all...

Hiromoto 185 Honyaki
Hiromoto 270 Honyaki
Kato 240 Original
Kato 240 Ku 
Kato 240 Damascus
Kurosaki 230 Custom R2 western
Shig 240 Kitaeji western suji
TF 240 Denka
TF 175 Denka cleaver

Want:
Kato 240 Kikuryu western
Mert 270 Honyaki Blue 2
Konosuke 270 Honyaki Blue
Mizuno Honyaki Cleaver
Shig 270 Kitaeji western


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 4, 2017)

OK, not to be derailing the thread to much, owning and using (omitted stuff I don't like using and wouldn't recommend  :

-Goko 210mm W#1, 12-14dps no micro - allrounder
-Ryusen VS-102, kept at the rather obtuse (~15/20dps) factory angle - stainless, laser-y allrounder
-Anryu W#2 suminagashi santoku, kept around 15dps, no micro -nimble, thin, sharp
-FRKZ ZDP 165 petty, microbeveled - precision tool..
-Sakon AS migaki nakiri, microbeveled - if things need to be in strips now
-Tojiro FD-570, thinned heavily - favorite peeler and zester
-Tojiro FD-571, thinned heavily - favorite soft fruit handler
-Tojiro F-902 - "thunk!"-y deba, still think it is rather versatile...
-Takamura R2 180mm, 9-10dps - if really really sharp is needed
-Nakagoshi 165mm W#2 edo usuba - very light cheap usuba
-Kumagoro 185mm ?? kama usuba (yep, the kochland one) - a heavy usuba
-"Tosa Kajiyamura" B#2 kawamuki - nice "mini-cleaver"
-"Jade Temple" stainless chinese cleaver - listing this cheap one because after a lot of thinning, it is surprisingly resilient
-Kiwi #840 - ultimate beater
-Vietnamese "Khau"
-Samura AUS-10 210mm chef - for anything that I find too acidic, hot, cold, risky to use anything expensive on...


----------



## loopback (Jun 4, 2017)

Have:
Blenheim Forge 125 Petty
Burt Foster Damascus Wilderness Hunter
Murray Carter Intl. Pro Series 195 Wa-Bocho
Catcheside Cutlery Forged Geometry SHG 240 Gyuto
HHH Knives 305 Kiritsuke Yanagiba
Haslinger Custom Knives 210 New Gen. Chef Knife
Shigefusa Kitaeji 270 Yanagiba
Town Cutler Chopper w/ mirror finish
Wilburn Forge 220 Feather Damascus Gyuto

Waiting / Inbound:
Shigefusa Kitaeji 210 Gyuto
Mizuno Tanrenjo 270 Honyaki DX Series Gyuto
Doghouse Forge Damascus Rhino Cleaver
HHH Knives Sujihiki
Tristone Petty

Wishlist (have one of these, or something unique? PM me!):
Blooodroot Blades
David Lisch Damascus
Devin Thomas Damascus
Haburn Damascus
Maumasi Damascus
Rader (anything)
Sukenari honyaki Suji or Gyuto
Kyoshi Kato Damascus Gyuto
Shigefusa Kitaeji 240 Gyuto


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 4, 2017)

Have:
Several katos
Shigs
Pierre
konos
Sukenari
Takamura
Ikeda

Tried:
Way more than I could ever remember.

Wants:
Have many high end blades that I'll never use in my lifetime, time to enjoy what I have and not worry about chasing the next great thing. But you never know.....


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm with Inzite.... none let go so far...

Have:
Shiki Tschumie Damascus 240 gyuto
Ryusen Blazen 210 gyuto
Mr Itou 250 narrow gyuto with abalone handle
Delbert Ealy 270mm carbon damascus gyuto
Gesshin Ginga 270 White #2 gyuto
Artisugu A-Type 240 gyuto
Tansu 195 suminagashi gyuto
Tansu 140 suminagashi petty
Martell 160 CPM154 petty

Coming:
Tansu Tanto boning knife
Tristone 270 gyuto-hiki
Tansu 250 workhouse blue 2 honyaki

Want:
Tansu 250 52100 (in talks just debating it right now)
Maumasi
Cris Anderson
Oatley
Mizuno Honyaki
K&S Blue 2 mizu-honyaki
Plus a few others haha.

Tried:
K&S blue 2 mizu-honyaki pass around
Tristone passaround gyuto


----------



## Anton (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice, to the point, list. Very purposeful, but also classic stuff there 




inzite said:


> lol for me its just things i have bought since i still have them all...
> 
> Hiromoto 185 Honyaki
> Hiromoto 270 Honyaki
> ...


----------



## Anton (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Have:
> Several katos
> Shigs
> Pierre
> ...



Great policy. Why can't we adhere to it...? Speaking for myself of course


----------



## XooMG (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't want to talk much about my previous knives, but I'll try to include current and pending.

Current set:
Dalman (gyuto, bunka, cleaver)
Yusuke (gyuto)
Wakui (gyuto, nakiri)
Shilin (piandao)
Yongli (piandao)
Xerxes (gyuto)
Fujiwara Teruyasu (nakiri)
Hinoura Mutsumi (gyuto)
Zakuri (baby nakiri, funayuki, tosagata)
Harner (parer)
Asai (nakiri)
Takamura (petty)

Anticipating:
Harner
Raquin
Oatley
Hazenberg

Would like to try:
Tristone
Kagekiyo
Yoshikane
Gitelis
DesRosiers
Blenheim
Trimarchi


----------



## Anton (Jun 5, 2017)

NO ChoP! said:


> Well, I've made over 200 sayas for my own personal knives, and didn't get into to that for several years after my rabbit hole venture. I'm not even going to begin to try and make a list, but it will be fun to see others.



200 sayas ah?? well that's a different level. I have no idea myself but trying to compile a is now and while it's a nice memory lane no way I can remember all. Specially if I go back to the KF days


----------



## Anton (Jun 5, 2017)

*Own*

Gesshin Hide 240 western honyaki 

Masamoto 240 KS 
Masamoto 300 KS yanagiba 
Masamoto 180 Deba 

Raquin gyuto 240 
Catcheside forged 
Gesshin Kagejiko blue k tip 

Burke San Mai 
Burke Petty 

Tanaka Damascus ironwood 

Kenichi Shiraki 240 White #2 Honyaki
Ikeda Honyaki 

Shigefusa 240 wa Kasumi
Shigefusa 300 Kitaeji yanagiba

TKC

Sabatier 240 and 270 

Hiromoto 240 Honyaki
Hiromoto 270 Honyaki

Kato 240 WH 

Harner 250 Gyuto wa 
Harner 180 Gyuto western 
Harner parer 
Harner 180 nakiri 
Harner 300 slicer 

Devin Thomas AEBL 240 Gyuto western 
Devin Thomas AEBL 210 Gyuto wa
Devin Thomas 240 feather Damascus Gyuto 
Devin Thomas 280 feather Damascus scimitar 

Don Nguyen 240 k tip 

Marko Damascus Nakiri 
Marko Damascus 240 gyuto 
Marko petty

Pierre Rodrigue 210 gyuto western

Mizuno DX blue 240

Carter HG Gyuto 250 Fish Handle&saya 

Takeda 240 NAS 
Takeda boning stainless 

Katso bocho 

Au Nain Carbon 240 (451gms)

TC Blade - Single bevel gyuto, KU 240

Michael Rader integral 240 
Michael Rader integral 180 

Misono dragon 240 x2
Misono Hankotsu
Misono Slicer stainless 
Misono deba Swedish 

Itonomon boning

*Previously Owned (what I remember):*

Masamoto 240 KS 
Masamoto 270 KS 
Masamoto 240 honyaki 

Tadatsuna 240 and Aritsugo 240 (I really miss these) 

Itonomon chukka
Itonomon Gyuto western 

Shigefusa 240 yo Kasumi
Shigefusa 210 yo Kitaeji 
Shigefusa 240 yo Kitaeji
Shigefusa 270 yanagiba wa kasumi
Shigefusa 270 yanagiba wa kitaeji
Shigefusa 180 Nakiri kasumi
Shigefusa 190 KU santuko

Bloodroot 240 integral 
Bloodroot boning 
Bloodroot oyster knife set 

TKC 

Don Nguyen 240 integral 

Harner 190 line 
Harner petty 

Devin Thomas Damascus 250 suji
Devin Thomas San Mai 270 Gyuto 
Devin Thomas San Mai 270 Slicer 
DT ITK 240

Marko boning 
Marko 52100 240 gyuto 
Marko 240 western 
Marko 250 workhorse

Pierre Rodrigue Damastel parer 

Mizuno single bevel petty blue 180
Mizuno Nakiri 

Tillman Gyutohiki Niolox 275MM;

Takeda 210 
Takeda Cleaver 250  a monster 

Konosuke HD 270 Suji 
Konouske HD 270 takoboriki 
Konosuke 270 Yanagiba 

Martel O1 240 

Del Ealy Damascus 240 

Carter IP Pro 220 
Carter Petty
Carter 170 Santouko KU 52100
Carter HG 210 
Carter HG 190 
Carter Suji 300 
*
On the way
*
Toyama 
Watanabe 240, 180 and nakiri 
Burke hunter
Kato 210 WH
Kato parer 
Mizuno white Honyaki 
Mario set 
Catcheside 

Wait list/Want, in order 

Jin 
Ittetsu 
Doi Takobiki
Kato yani or tako
Billip 
Maumasi 
A good Teruyasu 

F-me
This is nuts, after putting this list together would love to consolidate to just 5 knives


----------



## YG420 (Jun 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> *Own*
> 
> Gesshin Hide 240 western honyaki
> 
> ...




&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
Wow!! What a collection!!! If u need help consolidating lmk lol &#128521; But honestly, i hear u on the cutting down to a few knives, i feel the same way sometimes


----------



## Anton (Jun 5, 2017)

YG420 said:


> &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> Wow!! What a collection!!! If u need help consolidating lmk lol &#128521; But honestly, i hear u on the cutting down to a few knives, i feel the same way sometimes



The reality is that now I don't have much time to enjoy these... I do admire the craftsmanship, pride, and what goes into making these. 
May need to address our problem with a very nice bottle of something, since you are in LA.


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> *Own*
> 
> Gesshin Hide 240 western honyaki
> 
> ...



What would be the top 5 best combination!?


----------



## YG420 (Jun 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> The reality is that now I don't have much time to enjoy these... I do admire the craftsmanship, pride, and what goes into making these.
> May need to address our problem with a very nice bottle of something, since you are in LA.



Sounds like a great idea! Ill shoot u a pm soon!


----------



## Omega (Jun 5, 2017)

@Anton Dear Lord.. what a list. Any chance of photos of that Gesshin Hide 240 Honyaki? 

Wish your Masamoto Honyaki wasn't gone, too ;(


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> *Own*
> 
> Gesshin Hide 240 western honyaki
> 
> ...





Holy cow! How does one choose amongst all those!


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 5, 2017)

A few things about this thread:

Very impressed with peoples collections and memory.
I feel much better about the number of knives I've owned and sold.
I have a Doi Takobiki I'd part with.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> *Own*
> 
> Gesshin Hide 240 western honyaki
> 
> ...



I doff my cap to you. Killer collection.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 5, 2017)

Reading this thread, I feel pretty successful about my collection trimming. So successful that I just bought a knife to celebrate.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 5, 2017)

This is the ultimate enabling thread


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nemo said:


> This is the ultimate enabling thread


Absolutely!

SURGEON GENERALS WARNING:
Reading this thread could be hazardous to your wealth.


----------



## zoze (Jun 5, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> A few things about this thread:
> 
> Very impressed with peoples collections and memory.
> I feel much better about the number of knives I've owned and sold.
> I have a Doi Takobiki I'd part with.



For my part your video on working knifea inventory from a few years ago, wasn't completly innocent of leading to the current situation....
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 5, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> SURGEON GENERALS WARNING:
> Reading this thread could be hazardous to your wealth.



Or your marriage


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 5, 2017)

OMG, now it turns into marriage enabling...

We need some "my sushi's became so good my bed's never empty anyway, so why marry?" stories to stem this tide...


----------



## K813zra (Jun 5, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Or your marriage



I don't have that issue. My wife normally buys me knives and or stones as birthday/Christmas gifts.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 5, 2017)

K813zra said:


> I don't have that issue. My wife normally buys me knives and or stones as birthday/Christmas gifts.



Lucky man!


----------



## Brady686 (Jun 5, 2017)

Have:
Takeshi saji ironwood damscus r2 paring
Nenox Corian slicer and 270 gyuto
Marko Tsourkan 240 AEBL gyuto
Martell 240 01 gyuto
Tanaka 240 b2 gyuto & 240 r2 damascus wa gyuto
Kato 240 kasumi standard gyuto
Kenichi Shiraki 240 W#3 honyaki gyuto
Keijiro doi kizuna W#1 300 takobiki
Masamoto ks 270 gyuto
Gesshin kagekiyo b#1 210 gyuto
Heiji 240 gyuto 
Konosuke 240 w#2 fujiyama damascus gyuto, 210 & 240 B#2fujiyama gyutos, 180 B#2 ebony nakiri & 240 funayuki hd2 gyuto.

Want:
Kikuryu Kato gyuto
Kitaeji Shig gyuto
Konosuke B#2 Honyaki
Ikeda Honyaki


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 5, 2017)

Brady686 said:


> Have:
> Takeshi saji ironwood damscus r2 paring
> Nenox Corian slicer and 270 gyuto
> Marko Tsourkan 240 AEBL gyuto
> ...



[emoji109]&#127996;
Tight 
I completely forgot about my B1 Kagekiyo ktip


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jun 6, 2017)

Sold:
Kochi Migyaki 280

Own:
Fu-Ran-Zin 300 blue 2 damascus Takohiki
Hattori HD 270 gyuto
Tansu 270 feather gyuto
Konosuke HD2 270 Suji
Tanaka ironwood 265 R2
Tristone 260 Niolox
Dan Prendergast 260 
Cris Anderson 260 Honyaki
Oatley 256 1095 Honyaki
Kramer by Zwilling 10 inch SG2 Chefs Knife
Masashi Kobo SLD 250 damascus
Tansu 245 25100
Yoshikane SLD 245
Tanaka blue 2 damascus 245 gyuto
Tanaka Ginsan 240 gyuto
Tadatsuna white 2 240 gyuto
Dalman 240 AEB-L
Sakai Yoshiharu carbon 240 yanagiba
Tansu 220 damascus Nakiri
Moritaka Hamano AS 210 gyuto
Takamura R2 Hana 210 gyuto
Takamura 210 R2 red handle 
Sakai Takayuki Uzusio Damascus Kamagata Usuba 195mm
Fujiwara Teruyasu 195 maboroshi shiro
Takeshi Saji VG10 180 gyuto
Takeshi Saji 'Rainbow' Damascus 180 bunka
Hiromoto 180 honyaki white 2 santoku
Cris Anderson 175 W2
Tansu 170 Takefu white suminagashi
Tristone 165 k-tip SG2
Konosuke 'Mt Fuji' santoku 165
JCK Inazuma 165 nakiri
Yu Kurosaki AS 160 bunka
Ealy damascus petty 150
Hiromoto damascus VG10 petty 150
Hiromoto 145 SLD Honesuki
Zakuri blue 1 petty 135
Shiki damascus VG10 petty 120
Zakuri blue 1 petty 100
Cut Throat Australia 120 parer

Tried:
Tristone 280
Shig 270 (Yoshihide)
Marko 250
Tristone 245
Maumasi 240
Syousin Sakura 240 k-tip
Metalmonkey 235
Marko 150

Wish List:
Maumasi
The Nine
Something from the Sydney Knife Show


----------

